# tire stretch question



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

do mashimoto zx tires stretch good? my buddy took them off of his civic and i got them for free 215/40s going on 18x8.5 all around


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

they stretch as well as your butthole


----------



## das auto 96 (Jan 24, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

das auto 96 said:


> :laugh:


 i talked to harry he said that they would be pretty good but i want other opinions


----------



## das auto 96 (Jan 24, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> i talked to harry he said that they would be pretty good but i want other opinions


 They should be fine :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## bryanboley (Nov 23, 2010)

i like boys


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

bryanboley said:


> i like boys


 we know this... you also hate minorities


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

They will be fine but a 215 on an 8.5 is not much stretch.


----------



## bryanboley (Nov 23, 2010)

die65cast said:


> we know this... you also hate minorities


 only if they suck doe


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

bryanboley said:


> only if they suck doe


 :laugh:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

HideYoKids said:


> they stretch as well as your butthole


 :laugh: , did you fall off the face of the earth ? 



die65cast said:


> we know this... you also hate minorities


 LOL , OH BOLEY


----------



## oakdub (Feb 27, 2011)

HideYoKids said:


> they stretch as well as your butthole





das auto 96 said:


> They should be fine :laugh: :thumbup:


 :beer:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

vjg1215 said:


> They will be fine but a 215 on an 8.5 is not much stretch.


 It should be. At least the falkens I had before were


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

HideYoKids said:


> they stretch as well as your butthole





SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> i talked to harry he said that they would be pretty good but i want other opinions


 Then bend over. Hey, name your ass whatever you want but don't talk to it.


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

Ericc. said:


> :laugh: , did you fall off the face of the earth ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , OH BOLEY


 Yep, I work ten hours a day lolol


----------

